# Looking for a pointy stylus



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

All of the stylus (stylii?) I've seen have a working end the size of a mushed down marking pen. Does anyone know of one that has a fairly small point? Something that might be good for precise pointing in an app? I've seen what Amazon calls slim, but it looks like they're talking about a slim pen, not a small stylus.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Be sure you are buying stylus's for capitative screens. The precision of a stylus has less to do with the tip, and more to do with the screen quality itself and the app. 

I"m not sure I can actually explain it at the moment - but picture a big sheet of tiny grid paper on the screen, the size of the grid is determined by how much money the manufacture spent on it and/or went to lengths to write their software to interpret the touch "spot". Then some apps will let you draw really tiny because they are using that tiny grid space....

Does that make sense??  

But mainly, the quality of the tip material can come into play - but there needs to be a "charge" between the item touching it and the screen....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Somebody, (Jesslyn?) got a pointy stylus... I don't remember the brand, but I'd like one, too.  It was more than I wanted to pay at the time....

Sent from Killashandra, 
my Kindle Fire 4G


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Somebody, (Jesslyn?) got a pointy stylus... I don't remember the brand, but I'd like one, too. It was more than I wanted to pay at the time....
> 
> Sent from Killashandra,
> my Kindle Fire 4G


I believe it was the Hand Stylus you are thinking of. I got one and really like it. - http://handstylus.com/
You are right that it is a little costly but I consider it worth the price.


----------



## MDB (Dec 31, 2010)

intinst said:


> I believe it was the Hand Stylus you are thinking of. I got one and really like it. - http://handstylus.com/
> You are right that it is a little costly but I consider it worth the price.


You're right, it is the Hand Stylus, and I bought one as well based on Jesslyn's recommendation. I would also suggest purchasing the extra replacement tips; 6 for $9.95. They ship pretty fast too.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

If you are looking for a stylus to hand write notes, etc., the GoSmart stylus is great!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008I9CFKS/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

Here's a good review from The Gadgeteer:
http://the-gadgeteer.com/2012/08/20/gosmart-stylus-review/


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Intinst, how small is the tip on the Handstylus? Is it ball point sized or larger?

I wonder how long those spring tips hold up?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Intinst, how small is the tip on the Handstylus? Is it ball point sized or larger?
> 
> I wonder how long those spring tips hold up?


While much smaller than most other styluses (styli?), the tip is still 4 mm. The maker explains that this is the smallest it can be and still have enough size to work on this type of screen. The point retracts to protect it when not in use. Video on the site I listed above show people taking notes, signing screens, drawing, selecting buttons and almost anything else you could do with a stylus. (Even using two as chopsticks for sushi, I can't do that, I only got the one.  ) It has done everything I needed it to, except change me into an artist. No implement on this planet will ever do that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> I wonder how long those spring tips hold up?


At least one of the reviews didn't think it held up very long...Kimberly, you have one?

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I have one, but I don't use it much - mainly because I don't need a "fine tip" stylus. I use a pink Ayl stylus. 
http://www.amazon.com/Accessorise-Capacitive-Touchscreen-Including-BlackBerry/dp/B007V9W7VI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1359918804&sr=8-2&keywords=ayl+stylus


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Mine has held up fine. I was in the 1st wave of Kickstarter promoters in August/September of last year and haven't yet needed to change my tip, although I am not a constant stylus user. Many times I find it just as easy to use my fingers.

Here is a comparison of my hand stylus to a regular stylus, I tried other styli prior to the Hand stylus and hated them. I keep my old ones as loaners since I'm not letting anyone get their hands on the 'Hand' stylus, lol!


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

I never thought I'd want or use a stylus for either my Kindle Fire or iPad, until I got an offer for a free $17 Rocketfish stylus at Best Buy. I figured, I don't mind trying it out for free  . Now I use it pretty much every time I'm on my Fire or iPad. But I too want a more precise tip so I can jot down notes and reminders and such on my iPad. The Hand Stylus looks interesting but I also have looked into the Wacom Bamboo Solo Stylus (sold on Amazon):

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004VM0SE6/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_6?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Has anyone had any experience with the Bamboo stylus? Although I like the look of the smaller nib of the Hand Stylus, I'm more comfortable trying out the Bamboo one because it's through Amazon and I know that I won't have any problems if I want to return it or it breaks unexpectedly somehow, etc. It's kind of pricey at the same price point as the Hand Stylus (around $30) but I've had it in my cart for a while and the price tends to flucuate--it sometimes goes down to only around $22 regularly so I'd snap it up then! Plus probably get replacement firm nibs as well, which is offered alongside regular softer nib replacements. Oh, and the Bamboo stylus would ship for free through Amazon whereas the Hand Stylus costs $6 extra to ship, so that's another cost factor that's slanting me towards the Bamboo...unless someone posts any bad experiences with the Bamboo.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's a good comparison picture Jess. . . . makes me think it might be worth having.  I don't mind the fatter tip one, but that smaller tip does look nice.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Jesslyn, thanks for the side-by-side, that's what I was really needing to see. The main thing I want this for is handwriting notes, but there are a few other apps that would benefit from a pointier stylus, like pretty much anything with a checklist (Out of Milk, for example).


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Jesslyn, do you have a screen protector on your Fire?  I was just reading where the Hand Stylus may or may not work on devices with screen protectors. And... does it have any writing on the barrel?  One of the pictures shows "HAND - The Mind's Cutting Edge" but I'm not sure if that is to show that they CAN do custom engraving.

Thanks!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

This looks like a good alternative - Three for $10.99 with Prime at Amazon and it comes with three replacement tips. Has good reviews too. (But the tip isn't retractable like the Hand stylus.)


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> This looks like a good alternative - Three for $10.99 with Prime at Amazon and it comes with three replacement tips. Has good reviews too. (But the tip isn't retractable like the Hand stylus.)


I don't have experience with these styli, but the seller, The Friendly Swede, has excellent customer service.


----------

